
Things I Learned Building the Skynet pt. 2 - mikkokotila
https://medium.com/@skynet.admin/things-i-learned-building-the-skynet-part-2-how-to-eat-dust-1a0c78a48fc7#.3jptv59gg
======
nooeai
> Skynet is a technology intervention initiative focused on developing open
> source technology to support the community internet movement.

No, we all know what skynet is

